# wat should be in nest box



## hops-the-bunny (Jun 19, 2011)

my bunnys are in my house so theres ac. wat should i have in my nest box. my doe is on day 28


----------



## hoodat (Jun 19, 2011)

hops-the-bunny said:
			
		

> my bunnys are in my house so theres ac. wat should i have in my nest box. my doe is on day 28


Personally I don't like straw. The ends can be stiff and a bit sharp. Timothy hay is OK but best of all IMHO is orchard grass. No stubble and very flexible and soft. Some people use a layer of pine shavings under the hay to absorb moisture. Never use cedar shavings. Cedar is bad for buns.


----------



## Connorrm (Jun 19, 2011)

I always use pine shavings, and then since my rabbits have free fed hay 24/7 they mix that in with their fur.


----------



## DianeS (Jun 19, 2011)

There needs to be some sort of dry nesting material. Something that keeps the kits from laying on the bottom of the nesting box where they will get wet from their own urine. The nesting material also helps hold the mother's fur in the box so that a breeze doesn't lift pieces of it out constantly.

Everyone has their preferences - straw, hay of various kinds, shavings, etc. All of it is fine, you may choose to experiment to find the one that you like the best. 

But the fact there is air conditioning in the house is irrelevant. Cold or hot, wet or dry, they need the same sort of nesting material to keep the kits off the bottom and keep the fur in. The temp around the nestbox just makes the kits burrow deeper or more shallowly into the nesting material and fur, as needed.


----------



## hops-the-bunny (Jun 19, 2011)

ok. its been acouple hours and she messed with it abit. i but about a inch of pine shavings and filled the rest with hay. she pushed everything out in the back till it was just the bare bottom. should i let keep going or add more stuff. its still the first day with the nest.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 20, 2011)

When I had rabbits we kept them in the basement during the winter as in Canada it gets pretty cold and I wanted to give the kits the best chance possible.

For bedding we gave the moms shredded news paper (not shiny ones though).

We just had upside down boxes with a hole cut in the front to get in and out. 

We just dumped the bedding in a pile and they would take what they wanted into the box and work at the nest piece by piece until it was perfect. I have never seen such serious nest builders as rabbits. They put a huge amount of effort into making it just right.

Between the shredded paper and the fur they would scratch out, the nests were warm and dry.

You will find sometimes if you try and make the nest for her, she will turn around and take everything you've done and shove it all back out. As I said, they are little perfectionists. 

I have found as long as you have lots of bedding available for them, they will take what they want and build the nest how they want.

Best of luck to you, I hope you have lots of healthy kits!

Please do post pictures of them when they come.


----------



## hops-the-bunny (Jun 20, 2011)

you got it. thanks for the help.


----------



## hops-the-bunny (Jun 25, 2011)

stupid bunny must not have been pregnant!. its the 34th day and nothing. she hasnt pulled any fur either, she just pushes the hay out of the box. my other bunny is on day 29 and i put the nest in today, i only had one nest. so im hoping i have better luck with this one


----------

